# crap i forgot my excel sheet password?!



## bim27142 (Mar 8, 2006)

how can i recover it??

anyone please help....


----------



## Migons (Mar 8, 2006)

You could google using these search terms, for example:
excel password recovery
excel password cracker
excel password breaker

or something, I found few interesting cadidates..


----------



## singhspecial (Sep 30, 2006)

*Excel sheet password breaker*



bim27142 said:


> how can i recover it??
> 
> anyone please help....



i want to recover sheet password.


----------

